# betta in 7.5 gal - which fish I could add?



## Arrielle1977 (Apr 15, 2018)

Hello, 

I was wondering if I could receive some more assertive answers about what fish would go well with a betta plakat koi.
He lives in a 7.5 gall tank. I can add pictures.
I am looking for a few fish but I would like some more colorful ones (rather than some ghost shrimp or frogs)

Although there are many websites about this topic the answers are so divided that I do not know what to do. Some swear on neons - last night the guy from PetSmart say"NO, by all means" to neon tetras. Other mentioned mollies..ember tetras..etc.

What is your experience? 

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## bettahavenrescue (Apr 17, 2018)

I honestly wouldn't recommend anything other than a snail with your betta in a tank that size. If you upgraded to a 10 gallon then you could put in some cory catfish or some other things. I'm not good at community pairings but from what I heard its not good to do anything in under a 10 gallon tank


----------



## Arrielle1977 (Apr 15, 2018)

bettahavenrescue said:


> I honestly wouldn't recommend anything other than a snail with your betta in a tank that size. If you upgraded to a 10 gallon then you could put in some cory catfish or some other things. I'm not good at community pairings but from what I heard its not good to do anything in under a 10 gallon tank


Thank you . I guess I'll add some fake wood to think it's not that " empty "
:frown2:


----------



## blackbirds (Oct 4, 2017)

If you're looking for ways to fill space you can always add lots of plants- bettas enjoy them, mine spends a lot of time swimming all through the leaves and stems of the plants in his tank. You could also create a 'moss tree' by tying down moss in various places on a piece of driftwood (there's lots of videos on youtube that show how to do it) or get some decorations for the tank, like a cave for your betta to hide in, etc.

If you go the decorations route, just make sure to run a piece of nylon pantyhose over all the edges- if it snags that it's likely to do damage to a betta's fins.


----------



## Arrielle1977 (Apr 15, 2018)

blackbirds said:


> If.
> 
> If you go the decorations route, just make sure to run a piece of nylon pantyhose over all the edges- if it snags that it's likely to do damage to a betta's fins.


Thank you. Great advice.
He has plenty of plants and a small fake drift wood. Plus gravel ( heater and air).

I guess I'll get some snails..
How many would be not too many?


----------



## blackbirds (Oct 4, 2017)

Arrielle1977 said:


> Thank you. Great advice.
> He has plenty of plants and a small fake drift wood. Plus gravel ( heater and air).
> 
> I guess I'll get some snails..
> How many would be not too many?


There's varying schools of thought on the snails thing, I'd say start with one and see how it goes, reason being that snails poop an absolute ton so you want to make sure you can keep up with the extra cleaning because of the higher bioload. I recently got a snail and he pooped more in 2 hours than my betta does in 2 days. >_<

Also, make sure to get a type of snail like a nerite that can't reproduce in fresh water, or soon your one snail will be several dozen as quite a few of them can reproduce asexually. Nerites come in a variety of colors and patterns so you can get something flashy and interesting looking.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum! :wave:

In a fully-cycled 7.5 you put six of one "Nano" species of fish:

Pygmy Cory
Ember Tetra
6-8 Dwarf Panda Guppies
Rasbora (several varieties)

You must have a minimum of six to form a proper shoal and lots of planting. More important, you need a backup plan should you Betta not be compatible with others. Only one species of fish would work.

In addition to the fish you can add a snail. I would recommend an Assassin Snail as they are small and have a relatively small bioload compared to Mystery or most Nerite Snails.

Do not let anyone talk you into invertebrates such as shrimp or Dwarf Crays or Mollies, Platies or Swords. The former have specialized needs and the latter are sorely compromised in anything less than a 15 gallon. A 10 is considered too small although many people insist on housing them in such.

If you're interested in the Dwarf Panda Guppies I have a source who will sell you only males so you don't have to worry about babies. They are my favorite and I have them in all of my tanks with Betta from 5.5 gallons and up. They are tiny, tiny at .5"-.75". They are not a true shoaling variety but do best with a minimum of six.


----------



## Arrielle1977 (Apr 15, 2018)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Welcome to the Forum! :wave:
> 
> In a fully-cycled 7.5 you put six of one "Nano" species of fish:
> 
> If you're interested in the Dwarf Panda Guppies I have a source who will sell you only males so you don't have to worry about babies. They are my favorite and I have them in all of my tanks with Betta from 5.5 gallons and up. They are tiny, tiny at .5"-.75". They are not a true shoaling variety but do best with a minimum of six.


I was initially considering the ember tetras but the small pandas look even better. Now, is it possible to ship fish? I live in Atlanta GA. 

Does "_the fully cycled tank" _mean that I need a water filter? This is my tank currently.


----------



## Arrielle1977 (Apr 15, 2018)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Welcome to the Forum! :wave:
> 
> In a fully-cycled 7.5 you put six of one "Nano" species of fish:
> 
> six.


Thank you very much for your help and quick reply


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes, you would need a filter. Betta can get by without one because they can breathe from the surface. Other fish must have oxygenated water. I like the PFE1 filter have it on my smaller tanks; including a 2.5 gallon. I do not like the filter media that comes with it so use a piece of filter sponge (linked under the filter itself) and cut to size. The sponge will last forever. You never replace it; just rinse in the old tank water when you do a water change. You can also rinse it in treated clean water.

FORZA 5-15 Power Filter PFE-1 - 45GPH

http://www.truaqua.com/replacement-filter-sponge-if-203.html

Here's the cycling tutorial to help you along. After your tank is fully cycled wait a month to give it time to stabilize. I use Seachem Stability when I add new fish. I only order online and sometimes might add 20-40 fish in a tank all at once.

http://www.bettafish.com/30-betta-fish-care/507585-cycling-two-sentence-tutorial.html

PS: Do you have an English Cocker? One of my former obedience students shows them in Conformation and Agility. Not sure if she's still showing in Obedience.


----------



## Arrielle1977 (Apr 15, 2018)

R
[URL="http://www.truaqua.com/aquarium-hang-on-filter-pfe1.html" said:


> FORZA 5-15 Power Filter PFE-1 - 45GPH[/URL]
> 
> Replacement Filter Sponge for IF-203
> 
> PS: Do you have an English Cocker? One of my former obedience students shows them in Conformation and Agility. Not sure if she's still showing in Obedience.


Thank you very much for your help.
For the cycling process, I will have to buy testers , I suppose - to measure the water parameters, right? 
I guess no hobby is free  

After I buy the filter and make sure the water is at the desired parameters, I will contact you about the fish. 

Yes, I do have an ECS - 9 month old. I know this is not the place to talk dogs, but I can't help myself not to mention what great of a breed they are. They do require more grooming, but they are smart, very loving (attached to you) and to me... extremely beautiful. He is a tri parti color. His siblings win in shows all the time. I can't show him, though. Also, I cannot stress enough the importance of a breeder, but again, this is not the right place. 

Thank you again so much for your help. As soon as I am done with my "homework" I will contact you about the fish. I assume your friend takes good care of his fish and would not send sick ones. I prefer to avoid chain pet stores since a person from PetSmart told me very re-assuring that " _if I realize my betta gets violent I can bring the fish back as they accept them and refund me"_. This did not sound right to me.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh, and before I forget, MysticSky22301 is the member who has the Dwarf Panda Guppies.


----------



## Arrielle1977 (Apr 15, 2018)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Yes, you would need a filter. Betta can get by without one because they can breathe from the surface. Other fish must have oxygenated water. I like the PFE1 filter have it on my smaller tanks; including a 2.5 gallon. I do not like the filter media that comes with it so use a piece of filter sponge (linked under the filter itself) and cut to size. The sponge will last forever. You never replace it; just rinse in the old tank water when you do a water change. You can also rinse it in treated clean water.
> 
> FORZA 5-15 Power Filter PFE-1 - 45GPH
> 
> ...


Hello, 
I received today the filter and the sponge. Should I use the sponge or use the one it came with, until it needs cleaning?
Should I keep the filter on all the time, or should I turn it on and off.

Thank so much for your help.
Elena


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't use the media that comes with the filter; I go immediately to using the sponge. You leave the filter on 24/7. Rinse in the removed tank water or treated clean water every other water change or so. Some do this each time. It's up to you. Just make sure you don't rinse with water that hasn't been treated or you will kill the nitrifying bacteria.

If your Betta is a long-fin then start the filter out at the lowest level and gradually increase the output as he gets used to the current. Mine seem to enjoy swimming against the outflow. This gives them good exercise.


----------

